# Lost/ stolen rmr storm



## PoppyOscar

River? Campsite?


----------



## Andy H.

ADMIN NOTE RE MULTIPLE QUESTIONS ABOUT WHERE THE BOAT WENT MISSING:

Hey folks, I deleted some posts because the question about where the boat disappeared from has already been asked. It doesn't really help for others to pile on and ask the same question. It sucks to have one's boat get swiped, no reason to rub salt in the wounds just because the OP spaced out on saying what river / town.

Hopefully the boat will be found and returned.

-AH


----------



## BreckenridgeBear

Just saw this on the Utah Rafters FB page:


*"Katie Rose*


Lost a 10.5 blue storm with a down river frame 5/15/22 on Ruby Horsetheif. Any leads appreciated. Already talked to ranger at west water takeout."



Someone/something is out for the Blue 10.5 RMR Storms. 

I hope everyone finds their boat.


----------



## westwatercuban

BreckenridgeBear said:


> Just saw this on the Utah Rafters FB page:
> 
> 
> *"Katie Rose*
> 
> 
> Lost a 10.5 blue storm with a down river frame 5/15/22 on Ruby Horsetheif. Any leads appreciated. Already talked to ranger at west water takeout."
> 
> Someone/something is out for the Blue 10.5 RMR Storms.
> 
> I hope everyone finds their boat.


Curious how far it’s gone


----------



## arkriverrat

First off, I am sorry for the loss suffered by anyone whom loses their boat or other gear, but I have to ask, were either of these boats tied to anything when they disappeared? It would be valuable information if theft is suspected.


----------



## westwatercuban

arkriverrat said:


> First off, I am sorry for the loss suffered by anyone whom loses their boat or other gear, but I have to ask, were either of these boats tied to anything when they disappeared? It would be valuable information if theft is suspected.


Lol the blue RMR mafia is out


----------



## StickyBugs

arkriverrat said:


> First off, I am sorry for the loss suffered by anyone whom loses their boat or other gear, but I have to ask, were either of these boats tied to anything when they disappeared? It would be valuable information if theft is suspected.


Mine was not tied down, which is why we looked on land in a 2 mile radius around camp. I understand that a boat can get blown away in the wind. A thorough search was conducted that day and the next. The boat was not touching the water and the water came up about 8 inches that day. Original post says lost/ stolen, because I don't know for a fact, but after a week of looking, no state officials or boaters have seen the boat on the river in the 60 miles it could have traveled. Over a hundred locals are actively looking.


----------



## SlipShot

Sorry for your loss. I live off of Colorado river road and on that day / night the wind was wicked! My wind gage registered winds at 73 miles an hour. The wind that night pick up my 10X20 foot Costco carport and dropped it about 80 yards away from where it was anchored. When I say anchored, I mean anchored. All legs where bolted to 2 X 6 lumber. The lumber was pinned down with 8 - 2 foot concrete spikes. Then I had two ratchet straps over the top that was anchored by 3 foot concrete spikes. Long story short, your boat could be miles from where you where. I hope you find it, but I would guess if the wind got it, it is not going to be in good shape.


----------



## RFM137

Good time to remind people to put their names on those boats. Look for the UV proof markers.


----------



## arkriverrat

StickyBugs said:


> Mine was not tied down, which is why we looked on land in a 2 mile radius around camp. I understand that a boat can get blown away in the wind. A thorough search was conducted that day and the next. The boat was not touching the water and the water came up about 8 inches that day. Original post says lost/ stolen, because I don't know for a fact, but after a week of looking, no state officials or boaters have seen the boat on the river in the 60 miles it could have traveled. Over a hundred locals are actively looking.


Well I am sorry for your loss, and hope it is found and returned to you and serviceable. If you get it back, I hope you invest in a bowline. Take care and best of luck with the search. Sounds like slip shot may have some knowledge on the prevailing wind direction up there, maybe you could narrow your search area further in the direction the wind was likely to take it? Sounds probable that it is on land, not necessarily by the water. Good luck!


----------



## cnalder

Might be worth finding a local pilot to take you up. If you know prevailing wind direction, might make an easy search.

Although even with a strong wind, I can’t imagine with a fishing frame that it would have went too far. Good luck.


----------



## Flaco

cnalder said:


> Might be worth finding a local pilot to take you up. If you know prevailing wind direction, might make an easy search.
> 
> Although even with a strong wind, I can’t imagine with a fishing frame that it would have went too far. Good luck.


Following along here, a suggestion...call WestStar at Grand Junction Airport and explain what happened. There is a guy up there with a Stearman open cockpit airplane who flies over Ruby Horsethief often. They may be able to get in touch with him and ask him to call you. Often, people with such aircraft are looking for a mission...you could explain it to him and see if he'd look around. Even if you can just figure out his tail number you can look it up on N Number lookup and get his contact info. 

If you can't get any help from them, post here and I'll try to figure out what his tail number is, all my contacts are at Montrose Airport but he only lands there from time to time.

Ken


----------



## StickyBugs

Flaco said:


> Following along here, a suggestion...call WestStar at Grand Junction Airport and explain what happened. There is a guy up there with a Stearman open cockpit airplane who flies over Ruby Horsethief often. They may be able to get in touch with him and ask him to call you. Often, people with such aircraft are looking for a mission...you could explain it to him and see if he'd look around. Even if you can just figure out his tail number you can look it up on N Number lookup and get his contact info.
> 
> If you can't get any help from them, post here and I'll try to figure out what his tail number is, all my contacts are at Montrose Airport but he only lands there from time to time.
> 
> Ken


The boat went missing above radium. But I appreciate the input.


----------



## VailGeek

Need a drone pilot? I get back in town around the first of June. I'd be happy to fly around up there.


----------



## Utah78

Curious if anybody found anything? I would love to hear the solving of a good mystery.


----------

